# Sale 2/9/15 Fire HDX 8.9



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

There is a big banner ad when I hit Amazon proclaiming that today only the fire HDX 8.9 is $299 (down from $479).
Then in smaller type, it says 64 GB WiFi only.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Still - that's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

My Fire HD 7 has been acting a bit flaky lately. I decided to take advantage of this deal as I want WiFi only and as much memory as possible. I will dedicate the HDX 8.9 to home use only and the HD 7 for away. Since my current Fire is named Ramoth, the larger one can be Mnementh.  I will also have my mom test the low vision and hearing access features to see if it is a tablet that she could use.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Annalog said:


> ...Since my current Fire is named Ramoth, the larger one can be Mnementh.  I will also have my mom test the low vision and hearing access features to see if it is a tablet that she could use.


Love the names!!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Since my current Fire is named Ramoth, the larger one can be Mnementh.


One of my most favorite libraries of fiction (it's too long to call it a series!  )


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

It is shipping today but has not yet shown up on my device list to be named. 

My K3, the Great A'Tuin, is named based on one of my other favorite libraries of fiction.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

It arrived today.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yayyyyy! Have fun using it.


----------

